# اهداء الى أمنا كلنا العذراء مريم (بحث فى أثبات دوام بتولية العذراء ورد على من يرون



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*اهداء الى أمنا كلنا العذراء مريم
( بحث فى أثبات دوام بتولية العذراء ورد على من يرون عكس ذلك )





**مقدمة**عندما  كان موسى النبى يرعى الغنم فى جبل الله حوريب وجد عليقة (شجيرة) مشتعلة  بالنار ولكنها لا تحترق، فتقدم ليرى هذا المنظر العظيم، فجاءة صوت الله من  وسطها وقال له "لا تقترب إلى ههنا. أخلع حذاءك من رجليك. لأن الموضع الذى  انت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة" 
تقدست  الأرض بظهور الكلمه الإلهى فى العليقة وصارت أرضآ مقدسة. وفى ملء الزمان  حل الكلمه الإلهى فى بطن مريم العذراء التى وصفت بأنها "ممتلئه نعمه" وصارت  هى العليقة الحقيقية، الإنسانة المقدسة والقديسة المطوبة من جميع الأجيال،  "أم الرب"، التى ولدت لنا الكلمة المتجسد، الكلمة الذى "صار جسداً"،  القدوس ذاته، ابن العلى، الذى تسجد له جميع المخلوقات ما فى السماء وما على  الأرض مايرى وما لا يرى.. 
وإذا  كانت الأرض قد تقدست بظهور الكلمة فى العليقة ولم يسمح لموسى ان يقترب من  العليقة، فكم وكم تكون العليقة ذاتها؟ !! وكم وكم تكون العذراء القديسة أم  الرب ؟!! 
كما  رأى حزقيال فى رؤياه باب المقدس المتجه للشرق مغلقاً وقال له الرب "هذا  الباب يكون مغلقاً لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل  منه فيكون مغلقاً"، وهكذا أيضآ رحم العذراء الذى حبل بالكلمة المتجسد دون  ان يفتح وخرج منه أيضاً دون ان يفتح وسيظل مغلقاً "لن يفتح ولن يدخل منه  إنسان لأن الكلمة الإلهى دخل منه وخرج فيكون مغلقاً". 
ولكن هناك من يتصور عكس ذلك ويرى ان العذراء انجبت بنين وبنات من يوسف النجار. وهذا البحث هو فى أثبات دوام بتولية العذراء ورد على من يرون عكس ذلك راجين من الرب الإله ان يكون سبب بركة للكثيرين وشفاعة العذراء القديسة مريم وصلوات قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنوده الثالث*


----------



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*كيف ولد المسيح
وظلت أمه عذراء*​*تنبأ إشعياء عن ميلاد الإله المتجسد من العذراء قائلاً: "ها العذراء تحل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل"(1). وقد استخدم النبى فى تعبيره كلمه "العذراء" وليس "عذراء" فهو يتكلم بلفظ معروف لإنسانه معروفه فى خطة الله الأزلية للخلاص(2).  فتكلم عنا بآل التعريف ليعنى دوام بتوليتها، فهو يتكلم وكأنه يرى العذراء  قبل الحبل وأثنائه وبعده ولا يرى فيها سوى العذراء التى ستلد عمانوئيل،  الله معنا، فهو يراها عذراء قبل الحبل وعذراء أثناءه وعذراء بعد الولادة  لذلك استخدم تعبير العذراء "ليعبر عن هذه الحقيقة".
حبلت العذراء بالطفل الغلهى وولدت وظلت عذراء وبتوليتها مختومة والسؤال الأن كيف ولدت القديسة مريم وظلت عذراء بعد الولادة؟
يقول الكتاب "وبينما هى هناك (فى بيت لحم) تمت أيامها لتلد فولدت أبنها البكر وقمطته واضجعته فى المزود"(3).  وهذه الآية تؤكد لنا أن العذراء مريم حبلت لمدة تسعة أشهر، تمت أيامها، ثم  ولدت وقمطت الطفل كسائر المواليد ولم يشر الكتاب إلى شئ غريب ربما يكون قد  حدث وقت الولادة ولكن كل الظواهر نوحى بأن العذراء ظلت عذراء بعد الولادة  كما كانت قبل الولادة، عذراء روحاً وجسداً وقد اعتادت الكنيسة منذ فجرها  الأول أن تلقب القديسة مريم بالعذراء Parthenos (بارثينوس) والدائمة البتولية air Parthenos (ايبارثينوس) للتعبير عن دوام بتوليتها قبل وأثناء وبعد الحمل والولادة.
ولكن يظل السؤال كيف ولدت القديسة مريم  ومع ذلك ظلت عذراء؟! والإجابة هى أنه كما خرج الرب يسوع المسيح من القبر  والقبر مغلق وكما دخل على التلاميذ والأبواب مغلقة حتى إنهم ظنوه شبح(4) هكذا أيضاً خرج من العذراء وظلت العذراء كمت هى وبتوليتها مختومة. 
وترى الكنيسة فى ما جاء فى حزقيال  (1:44،2) "ثم ارجعى إلى طريق باب المقدس الخارجى المتجه إلى للمشرق وهو  مغلق" فقال لى الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقاً لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن  الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقاً" اشارة إلى بتولية العذراء الدائمة  فقد حل عليها الروح القدس والكلمة الأزلى اتخذ جسداً من لحمها ودمها وحل فى  أحشائها تسعة اشهر وخرج، فلا يعقل أن يفض بكارتها ولا يعقل أيضاً أن تجتمع  بعد ذلك بإنسان أو تلد بنين أخرين غير المجد. 
+ قال القديس جيروم: (مع أن الباب كان  مغلق، دخل يسوع إلى مريم، القبر الجديد المنحوت فى الصخر، الذى لم يرقد فيه  من قبل ولا بعده أنها جنة مغلقة، ينبوع مختوم(5)  هى الباب الشرقى الذى تحدث عنه حزقيال المغلق إلى الدوام، المملوء نوراً  .. يدخل إلى قدس الأقداس منه يدخل ويخرج من هو على رتبه ملكى صادق. ودعوهم  يخبرونى كيف دخل يسوع والأبواب مغلقة، وأنا أجيبهم كيف تكون القديسة مريم  أماً وعذراء بعد ميلاد ابنها ؟"(6). 
+ قال مارافرام السريانى: "كما دخل الرب والأبواب مغلقه هكذا خرج من حشا البتول وبقيت بتوليتها سالمة لم تحل"(7). 
+ قال أغسطينوس: "بعد قيامة المسيح  عندما ظن إنه روح قال لتوما هات يدك وانظر لأن الروح ليس له جسد وعظام كما  ترى، وبالرغم من ان جسده جسد شخص فى سن الرجولة فأنه دخل إلى حيث يوجد  تلاميذه خلف الأبواب المغلقة، فأذا كان قد استطاع لأن يدخل خلال الأبواب  المغلقة وهو فى جسد فى سن الرجولة فكيف لا يستطيع إذآ كطفل أن يترك جسم أمه  دون أتلاف بتوليتها. الذى يؤمن ان الله ظهر فى الجسد يصدق الأمرين كليهما،  أما غير المؤمن فلا يصدق هذا ولا ذاك"(8).
+ قال ذهبى الفم: "نحن نجهل أموراً  كثيرة وعلى سبيل المثال كيف وجد غير المحدود فى رحم العذراء؟ ثم كيف الذى  يحوى جميع الأشياء حملته امرأة؟ ثم العذراء كيف ولدت وهى كما هى عذراء؟"(9). 
+ قال أغريغوريوس صانع العجائب: "رأى  النبى المولود منك أيتها العذراء القديسة خلال الرمز .. بأى كلمات يمكنا أن  نعبر عن كرامة بتوليتها . . النقية الطاهرة"(10). 
+ قال القديس كيرلس الكبير: "لنمجد مريم دائمة البتولية بتسبيحة الفرح"(11). 
+ قال القديس أغريغوريس الثيؤلوغوس: "ولد من عذراء وحفظ أيضاً عذريتها وبتوليتها بلا تغيير"(12). 
+ قال القديس أغريغوريوس أسقف نيصص: "أن  رحم العذراء الذى استخدم لميلاد بلا دنس هو مبارك لأن الميلاد يبطل أو يحل  عذريتها، كما أن العذراوية لم تمنع أو تعق ذلك الميلاد العالى، كما اعلن  عنه فى الإنجيل "طوبى للبطن الذى حملك والثديين اللذين رضعتهما"(13). 
+ وجاء فى  ثيؤتوكية الخميس: "يا للطلقات الإلهية العجيبة التى لوالدة الإله مريم  العذراء كل حين. هذه التى منها اجتمع معاً بتولية بلا دنس وميلاد حقيقى.  لأنه لم يسبق الميلاد زواج ولم يحل الميلاد أيضاً بتوليتها لأن الذى ولد  إله بغير ألم من الأب ولد أيضاً حسب الجسد ونقول فى المجمع فى القداس  الإلهى: "وبالأكثر القديسة المملؤة مجداً العذراء كل حين والدة الإله  القديسة الطاهرة مريم التى ولدت الله الكلمة بالحقيقة".*


----------



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*البنؤة بميلاد المسيح
من العذراء
جاء فى سفر نبؤة اشعياء النبى 14:7 "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آيه ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعوا أسمه عمانوئيل" . 
والآيه تركز على أربعة نقاط هامة : 
1ـ آيه "يعطيكم السيد نفسه آيه". 
2ـ العذراء..من هى؟ 
3ـ العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً. 
4ـ المولود هو عمانوئيل. *​* 
1ـ الأيـــــه​ 
والأية المقصودة فى هذا الفصل الإلهى أو  المعجزة مزدوجة، فهى أولآ تعنى ان "عذراء" او "العذراء" ستحبل وتلد ومع  ذلك تظل "عذراء" لأنه يتكلم عنها كعذراء سواء قبل الحبل أو اثناؤه او بعد  الميلاد "ها العذراء تحبل وتلد" فالأيه تنص على ان العذراء ستحبل وان  العذراء ستلد وبذلك تنص ضمنآ على أنه ستظل بعد الحبل والولادة عذراء ايضاً  لأنه يدعوها "بالعذراء" معرفة بأداء التعريف. 
والأيه ليست معطاه من بشر أو بواسطة بشر  ولكن معطاة من الله ذاته "ولكن السيد نفسه يعطيكم أيه"، السيد نفسه وليس  مخلوق هو معطى الأيه . 
ولكن كيف تتم هذه الأيه ؟ 
وهذا ما سألته العذراء مريم نفسها للملاك قائله: 
"كيف يكون لى هذا وأنا لست اعرف رجلاً"؟(1). 
أى كيف أحبل وأنا عذراء وقد نذرت  البتوليه وليس فى نيتى التراجع؟ ويجيب الملاك أن هذا الحبل لن يمس بتوليتك  ولن يضطرك للتراجع عما نذرتيه وسوف تظلين بتول إلى الأبد. وأما عن الكيفيه  فهذا عمل الله حده: "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك فلذلك أيضاً  القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله"(2).
الروح القدس هو الذى سيتولى هذه المهمه  الآلهيه لأن المولود هو القدوس ذاته. وقوه الله هى التى تظللها أى تحل  عليها، تسكن فيها، لذلك لن تحتاج إلى رجل، لن يكون المولود من زرع بشر لأنه  القدوس، بل لابد أن يولد من عذراء بحلول الروح القدس على العذراء.
وكان برهان المعجزة، معجزة حبل العذراء هو حبل اليصابات العاقر المتقدمه فى الأيام وأمراه الشيخ(3) والتى لم تنجب فى شبابها ولكن أراد الرب أن تحبل وتنجب فى شيخوختها عبر هنا على قدرته التى ليست لها حدود.

2- العـــذراء​ 
وكلمه "العذراء" المستخدمه هنا فضلاً عن  أنها تشير إلى دوام البتوليه كما قلنا – وكما سنبين فى الفصول التاليه –  وجاءت فى اللفظ العبرى "عولما –Alma" ونعنى فتاه ناضجه، وهو مشتق من أصل  بمعنى "ناضج جنسياً" كما يعنى عذراء كامله الأنوثه، كما تشير إلى أمرأه فى  سن الزواج ولكن لم تلد أطفال ويرادفها فى اليونانيه (neanis) نيانيس –  فتاه)(4). وقد تكررت هذه الكلمه سبع مرات فى الكتاب المقدس وكلها ترجمت بمعنى فتاه (أو عذراء) غير متزوجه. وهى كالأتى
+ جاء فى تك 23:24،44 "فها أنا واقف على عين الماء وليكن أن الفتاه (عولما) التى تخرج.. هى المرأه التى عينها الرب لأبن سيدى".
والفتاه المقصوره هنا هى التى ستكون عروس لأسحق، أى أنها عذراء غير متزوجه.
+ وجاء فى نش 3:1 ".. أسمك دهن مهراق لذلك أحبتك العذارى" والعذارى هنا جمع (عولما).
+ وقع نش 8:5 "احلفكن يا بنات أورشليم أن وجدتن حبيبى". وبنات هنا جمع (عولما) والمقصود عذارى فى مرحله الحب قبل الزواج.
+ وقيل عن أخت موسى العذراء "فذهبت الفتاه ودعت أم الولد" خر8:2 والفتاه هنا (عولما).
+ وجاء فى ام 19:30 "طريق رجل بفتاه". والفتاه هنا (عولما) والمقصود بها العروس التى احضرت توا(5) ولم يدخل بها العريس" أى ما زالت عذراء.
+ وجاء فى مزمور 25:68 عن ضاربات الدفوف  اثناء التسبيح للرب "فى الوسط فتيات ضاربات الدفوف" والفتيات هنا جمع  (عولنا) والمقصود بهن العذارى(6) او الفتيات غير المتزوجات. 
والكلمة السابعة هى ماجاء عن العذارء  نفسها فى نبؤة أشعياء النبى. وهذا يدل على ان كلمة "عولما" المقصود بها فى  اللغة العبرية على الأقل فى زمن الأيات المذكورة والتى يرجع تاريخ احداثها  إلى سنة 1000 قبل الميلاد ـ الفتاة العذراء غير المتزوجة ولكنها فى سن  النضوج والزواج كرفقة عروس اسحق وعذارى سفر النشيد وأخت موسى العذراء التى  لم تكن قد تزوجت بعد وعروس وعروس النشيد وضاربات الدفوف فى فريق التسبيح  للرب . 
وهناك لفظ عبرى أخر هو "بتول" وهو مشتق  من لفظ عبرى بمعنى يفصل، وتعنى عذراء منفصلة لم تعرف رجلآ قط، ومرادفها  باليونانية "بارثينوس ـthenospar(7) .
وقد اختار الوحى الكلمة الأولى "عولما"  للعذراء مريم فى سفر اشعياء النبى للدلاله على انها كانت فتاة ناضجة وفى سن  الزواج، كما إنها كانت ستكون تحت وصايا خطيب ـ وذلك حسب الترتيب الإلهى ـ  لحمايتها عند الحمل والولادة. 
ولكن الوحى أيضاً الهم مترجمى الترجمة  السبعينية فترجموا كلمة "ها العذراء(عولما).." إلى "ها العذراء  (بارثينوس).." اى ترجموها "بارثينوس" عذراء منفصله لم تعرف رجلآ قط ولم  يترجمها "نيانيس" للدلاله على انها ستكون عذراء دائمآ ولن تعرف رجلآ قط لأن  محتوى الأية يدل ويؤكد على هذا المعنى وأن الفتاة المقصودة وإن كانت ستكون  ناضجة وتحت وصايا خطيب إلا إنها ستكون عذراء لم ولن تعرف رجلآ قط  "بارثينوس" رغم خطبتها ليوسف. 

3ـ العهد الجديد والعذراء​ 
وقد سار العهد الجديد على هذا النهج  وأطلق على العذراء لقب "بارثينوس" واقتبس القديس متى فصل نبؤة اشعياء النبى  وكتبها هكذا: "هوذا العذراء (بارثينوس) تحبل وتلد"(9). وكذلك القديس لوقا لم يستخدم عن العذراء مريم سوى "العذراء ـ بارثينوس": 
+ "ارسل جبرائيل إلى عذراء (بارثينوس9 مخطوبة"(10). 
+ "وأسم العذراء (بارثينوس) مريم"(11). 
وهكذا أيضاً صار أباء الكنيسة داعين القديسة مريم بالعذراء "بارثينوس" والدائمة البتولية "إيبارثينوس" 
ومما يذكر يبطل زعم اليهود ومن تبعهم  بقولهم لم يكتب فى نبؤة اشعياء "عذراء" بل كتب "فتاة" محاولين النيل من  بتولية العذراء سواء قبل الحبل أو بعده . 
+ وإلى جانب ماذكر يضيف القديس كيرلس أورشليمى براهين اخرى لتفنيد رأى اليهود ودحض حجتهم قائلاً: 
"لكن اليهود يعارضوننا فى ذلك (ومقاومة  الحق عادة قديمة عندهم) إذ يقولون إن لم تكتب "العذراء" بل الفتاة. فليكن،  لنسايرهم، وهكذا سنجد الحقيقة، إذ فى وسعنا أن نسألهم: متى تصرخ الفتاة  المغتصبة طالبة النجدة. قبل الأعتداء أم بعده؟ وإذا كان الكتاب يقول فى  موضع اخر: "صرخت الفتاة فلم يكن من يخلفها"(12)،  أفلا يتكلم هنا عن عذراء؟ ولكى تعلم بوضوح ان العذراء فى الكتاب المقدس  تدعى فتاه، اسمع ما جاء فى سفر الملوك عن ابيشاج الشونميه "كانت الفتاة  جميلة جداً"(13) لابد من التسليم إنها اختيرت بسبب بتوليتها"(14). 

4ـ عمانوئيل​ 
والنقطة الهامة فى هذا الموضوع من ستحبل به هذه العذراء وتلده، انه "عمانوئيل" أى "الله معنا"(15) أى ان الذى ستحبل به العذراء هو "إيل ـ الله" الذى اتحد بالناسوت داخل احشائها، انها ستلد الإله المتجسد، الله الظاهر(16)  فى الجسد، ستلد الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت "الذى فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت  جسدياً" ولذلك كان لابد ان تكون عذراء وتظل عذراء لأنها لم تلد مجرد مخلوق  بل ولدت الإله المتجسد الذى حل فى أحشائها تسعة اشهر واتخذ جسداً داخل  احشائها(17)، وتغذى على غذائها فكان لابد ان تحبل وهى عذراء وتظل عذراء وتلد وتظل عذراء، فالمولود هو الخالق ذاته. *


----------



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*لماذا خطبت القديسة مريم
ليوسف النجار؟*​*هناك عدة اسئلة تطرح نفسها عن سبب خطبة العذراء ليوسف النجار: 
+ إذا كانت القديسة مريم قد اختارت البتولية فلماذا خطبت ليوسف النجار؟ 
+ هل اتفق يوسف النجار مع العذراء أو كان فى نيتها الزواج الفعلى وإنجاب الأطفال؟ 
+ ماذا يعنى قول الملاك ليوسف "خذ الصبى وأمه واهرب إلى ارض مصر"(1)؟ 
والكتاب المقدس والتقليد يجيبان على هذه الأسئلة وغيرها بدقة ووضوح. 
1ـ عذراء إلى الأبد: 
تتضح نية القديسة مريم من عدم  إعتزام الزواج الفعلى واعتزام البتولية كل ايام حياتها من موقفها عند بشارة  الملاك لها بالحبل بالطفل الإلهى. فلما قال لها الملاك: "ها انت ستحبلين  وتلدين أبنآ وتسمينه يسوع"(2). 
سألت هى الملاك فى دهشة واستغراب قائلة: 
"كيف يكون لى هذا وانا لا أعرف رجلاً"(3)؟ 
وسؤال العذراء هذا يؤكد بما لا  يدع مجالاً من الشك انها لم تفكر فى الزواج والإنجاب مطلقاً . فلو كانت قد  اعتزمت الزواج من يوسف لما كانت قد سألت الملاك هذا السؤال على الإطلاق بل  لأعتقدت أن هذا (الحبل) سيتم بعد الدخول الفعلى بيوسف خاصة وانها مخطوبة  له. ولكن سؤالها يؤكد إنها لم تفكر فى الزواج والحبل مطلقاً. ومما يؤكد ذلك  أن سؤالها للملاك يشبه أستفسار زكريا الكاهن عندما بشره الملاك بحبل زوجته  وإنجابها ليوحنا المعمدان فقال "كيف اعلم هذا لأنى شيخ وإمرأتى متقدمة فى  أيامها"(4)  وكذلك إستغراب سارة وضحكها عندما بشر الرب ابراهيم بولادة اسحق "وكان  إبراهيم وسارة شيخين متقدمين فى الأيام. وقد انقطع ان يكون لسارة عادة  كالنساء. فضحكت سارة فى باطنها قائلة أبعد فنائى يكون لى تنعيم وسيدى قد  شاخ.. ضحكت سارة قائلة أفبالحقيقه ألد وانا قد شيخت"(5). 
زكريا استغرب واندهش من بشارة  الملاك لأن زوجته كانت عاقراً كما إنهما قد شاخا وهناك استحالة حتى فى مجرد  التفكير فى الإنجاب بحسب المقاييس البشرية وكذلك سارة. زكريا استفسر من  الملاك عن كيفية حدوث ذلك غير مصدق وسارة ضحكت غير مصدقة والقديسة مريم  اندهشت واستغربت "كيف يكون لى هذا وانا لست اعرف رجلاً"؟ . زكريا وسارة لم  يصدقا مطلقاً قبل البشارة انهما سينجبان وبعد البشارة شكا لأن الطبيعة تقول  أن هذا محال والعذراء مريم استغربت حدوث الحبل والولادة لإنها نذرت  البتولية، فكان المعجزة ان الشيوخ ـ إبراهيم وسارة وزكريا واليصابات ـ  ينجبون اسحق ويوحنا والعذراء تحبل وتلد الإله المتجسد وتظل عذراء إلى  الأبد. فأمنت العذراء على الفور قائلة: "هوذا أنا امة الرب ليكن لى كقولك"(6).
+ قال القديس اغسطينوس 
"بالتأكيد ما كانت تنطق بهذا (كيف يكون لى هذا..) ولم يوجد نذر مسبق بأن تقدم بتوليتها لله وقد وضعت فى قلبها ان تحققه"(7). 
+ وقال ذهبى الفم 
"كيف يكون لى هذا وانا لا أعرف رجلآ، ليس شكاً بل أستفساراً وهو دليل على انها أعتزمت البتوليه"(8) .
+ وقال القديس امبروسيوس 
"لم ترفض مريم الإيمان بكلام  الملاك ولا اعتذرت عن قبوله بل أبدت أستعدادها له، أما عبارة: "كيف يكون  هذا"؟ فلا تنم عن الشك فى الأمر قط إنما تساؤل عن كيفية إتمام الأمر…لأنها  تحاول ان تجد حلاً للقضية.. فمن حقها ان تعرف كيف تتم الولادة الإعجازية  العجيبة"(9). 
2ـ لماذا خبطت مريم ليوسف؟ 
بشر الملاك مريم انها ستحبل بقوة  الروح القدس وبدون زرع بشر وإنها ستلد القدوس، فماذا يقول عنها الناس عندما  يجدونها حامل وهى غير متزوجة؟ والأجابة هى إنها ستتهم بالزنا وترجم حتى  الموت، حسب الشريعة(10). أو ان يقوم الجنين بإعلان حقيقة الوهيته بقوات وعجائب كما سجد له المعمدان وهو جنين فى بطن أمه(11)،  ولكن السر الإلهى، سر التجسد كان لابد يخفى عن الشيطان الذى لو علم به  وتيقن منه لكان، على الأقل، قد حاول ان يفسر عمل الفداء ومن ثم يحاول  تعطيله. لكن الشيطان لم يعلم هذه الحقيقة، حقيقة الحبل الإلهى ـ إلا بعد  القيامة وحلول الروح القدس. 
+ قال القديس اغناطيوس 
"أما رئيس هذا العالم فقد جهل بتولية العذراء وايلاها وكذلك موت الرب"(12). 
+ ويرى العلامة اوريجانوس بأن وجود خطيب او رجل لمريم ينزع كل شك من جهتها عندما يظهر الحمل عليها"(13). 
+ قال القديس امبروسيوس عن خطبة العذراء ليوسف 
"ربما لكى لا يظن إنها زانية.  ولقد وصفها الكتاب بصفتين فى أن واحد، انها زوجة وعذراء. فهى عذراء لأنها  لم تعرف رجلاً، وزوجة تحفظ مما قد يشوب سمعتها، فأنتفاخ بطنها يشير إلى  فقدان بتوليتها (فى نظر الناس). هذا وقد اختار الرب ان يشك فى نسبه الحقيقى  عن ان يشكوا فى طهارة أمه لم يجد داعياً للكشف عن شخصه على حساب سمعة  والدته(14)" .
ويضيف "هناك سببآ أخر لا يمكن  اغفاله وهو ان رئيس هذا العالم لم يكتشف بتولية العذراء فهو إذا رأها مع  رجلها، لم يشك فى المولود منها، وقد شاء الرب ان ينزع عن رئيس هذا العالم  معرفته"(15).
+ وقد زكر القديس جيروم عدة اسباب لخطبة مريم ليوسف 
اولاً: لكى ينسب (المسيح) للقديس يوسف قريب القديسة مريم، فيظهر إنه المسيا الموعود به من نسل داود من سبط يهوذا. 
ثانياً: لكى لا تُرجم  القديسة مريم طبقاً للشريعة الموسوية كزانية، فقد سلمها الرب للقديس البار  الذى عرف بر خطيبته وأكد له الملاك سر حبلها بالمسيا المخلص 
ثالثاً: لكى تجد القديسة معها من يعزيها خاصة اثناء هروبها من مصر. 
+ قال ذهبى الفم: 
"مع العلم ان عذراوية مريم كانت سرآ مخفيآ عن الشيطان مثل امر صلبه". 
+ قال الأنبا بولس البوشى: 
"ذكر انها خطبت ليوسف لكى ما يخفى  الرب تدبير التجسد عن الشيطان. لأن النبوه تذكر بأن العذراء تحبل وتلد  ابناً ويدعوا اسمه عمانوئيل. ولهذا كانت البشارة بعد خروج السيدة العذراء  من الهيكل إلى بيت يوسف ليخفى سر الحبل فى ذلك"(18) .
+ قال العلامة يوحنا الدمشقى: 
"ولما كان عدو خلاصنا يترصد العذارى لسبب نبؤة اشعياء القائل "ها العذراء… " . ولكن لكى يصطاد الحكماء بخدعتهم"(19) ـ فلكى يخدع المتباهى دوماً بحكمته ـ دفع الكهنة بالصبية للزواج من يوسف، وكان ذلك "كتاب جديد مختوم لمن يعرف الكتابة"(20). فأصبح الزواج حصناً للعذراء وخدعه لمترصد العذارى"(21) . 
+ قال القديس أغريغوريوس الصانع العجائب: 
"أرسل جبرائيل إلى عذراء مخطوبة  لكنها لم تتحد معه، إنها مخطوبة ولكنها لم تمس. لماذا كانت مخطوبة؟ حتى لا  يدرك الشرير (الشيطان) السر قبل الأوان فقد كان عارفاً ان الملك سيأتى من  عذراء إذ سمع ما جاء فى اشعياء … وكان يهتم ان يعرف العذراء ويتهمها  بالعار، لهذا جاء الرب من عذراء مخطوبة حتى يفسد حيل الشيطان لأن المخطوبة  مرتبطة بمن سيكون رجلها"(22).
3ـ كيف تمت خطبة العذراء مريم ليوسف
وندرس هنا ثلاث نقط: 
1ـ كيفية اتمام الخطبة والزواج فى بنى إسرائيل وقت ميلاد المسيح. 
2ـ متى تمت خطبة العذراء مريم ليوسف. 
3ـ هل كان يوسف النجار فتى أم شيخ؟ 
يقول التقليد والأباء ان الخطبة  كانت تتم، حسب عادة اليهود، رسميآ أمام الكهنة، والشريعة تعتبر المخطوبة  كالمتزوجة تمامآ ـ عا العلاقات الزوجية، وتدعى زوجة وتصبح أرمله ان مات  خطيبها وتتمتع بجميع الحقوق المالية إن مات خطيبها او طلقت منه، ولايمكن ان  يتخلى عنها خطيبها إلا بكتاب الطلاق، كالزوجة تماماً، وإذا زنت تعتبر  خائنة لزوجها وتعامل معاملة الخائنة وليس معاملة العذراء الغير مرتبطة برجل(23). 
ويروى التقليد ان العذراء مريم  خطبت ليوسف رسمياً أًمام كهنة اليهود بعقد رسمى وكما يروى الكتاب والتقليد  أيضاً فقد احتفظ بها فى بيته فى الناصره(24). فكانت فى نظر بنى إسرائيل خطيبته، وإمرأته، فهو رجلها، وقال له الملاك: "لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم أمرأتك"(25). 
+ قال ذهبى الفم: 
"وهنا يدعوا الخطيبة زوجة كما  تعود الكتاب ان يدعوا المخطوبين أزواج قبل الزواج، وماذا تعنى "تأخذ"؟ اى  تحفظها فى بيتك لأنه بالنية قد أخرجها، احفظ هذه التى أخرجتها كما قد عهد  بها إليك من قبل الله وليس من قبل والديها"(26). 
اما متى تمت خطبة العذراء مريم ليوسف، فهذا يتضح من الزمن المستخدم فى اللغة اليونانية فى قوله "كانت مريم مخطوبة ليوسف"(27)  والذى يبين أن الخطبة كانت قد تمت حديثاً جداً وبما قبل ظهور الملاك لها  بأيام قليلة جداً. وهذا مايبين قصد الله من خطبة العذراء ليوسف، فقد خطبت  قبل الوقت المعين للبشارة بوقت قليل، لتصبح تحت حماية رجل، ولأنها نذرت  بتوليته إلى الأبد فقد عاش معها يوسف النجار التى تجمع التقاليد على إنه  كان شيخاً وعاش معها فى حالة قداسه كامله. 
+ قال تاتيان عن علاقة يوسف بمريم العذراء: 
"كان يسكن معها فى قداسة"(28). 
مما سبق يتضح ان ما تصوره بعض  الأفلام الأوربية وماتدعيه بعض الطوائف المتطرفه عن صبا مريم ويوسف أو عن  وجود نية للزواج بينهما لا أساس له من الصحة سواء عقلياً او تاريخياً او  كتابياً. 
4ـ خذ الصبى وأمة 
هناك نقطة هامة فى بحث العلاقة  بين القديسة مريم ويوسف النجار وهى إننا لا نجد نصاً واحداً فى الكتاب خاصة  بعد ميلاد الطفل الإلهى يشير او يشتم منه اى صله زواجية بين يوسف النجار  والعذراء بل على العكس تماما فبعد الميلاد يخاطب الملاك يوسف ويقول له قم  وخذ الصبي وأمة وأهرب إلى ارض مصر"(29) ومتى الإنجيلى يقول "فقام وأخذ الصبى وأمه"(30) ثم يخاطبه الملاك فى مصر أيضاَ قائلاً: "قم خذ الصبى وأمه واذهب إلى ارض إسرائيل.. فقام وأخذ الصبى وأمه وجاء إلى ارض إسرائيل"(31). 
الوحى يخاطبه بالقول "خذ الصبى  وأمه" وليس الصبى وزوجتك، مما يدل ويؤكد انه لم يصبح زوجآ فعليآ بعد ميلاد  الطفل الإلهى وانه لم يكن له اى صله زواجيه بها وإلا لكان قال له "خذ الصبى  وزوجتك" وليس "الصبى وأمه". ولكن قول الملاك هذا وتأكيد الإنجيلى يؤكدان  ان مهمة يوسف كخطيب وزوج قد نجحت فى حماية العذراء من الأتهام بالزنا كانت  مهمة شرعية وظاهرية أمام الناس ولأخفاء سر التجسد والفداء عن الشيطان وليست  علاقه زواجيه. بل ان ذلك يؤكد لا لبس فيه ولا غموض أن يوسف كان رجلاً  باراً من تهمة الزنا وعقوبة الرجم فصار زوجاً لها على الورق وأمام بنى  إسرائيل فقط، وأيضاً للهروب بالصبى وأمه إلى مصر ثم العودة إلى إسرائيل  والسكن فى الناصرة وإعطاء الصبى اسم يوسف كأب أمام الناس بالإضافة إلى حرفة  النجارة فقيل عنه: 
"وهو (يسوع) على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف"(32).
"يسوع ابن يوسف الذى من الناصرة"(33). 
"أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذى نحن عارفون بأبية وأمه"(34). 
"أليس هذا ابن النجار"(35) .
+ قال ذهبى الفم 
"وقال الملاك ليوسف "خذ الصبى  وأمه" ولم يقل له "زوجتك" هذا الكلام بعد الولادة يثبت إنها لم تعد زوجه له  بعد ولادة المسيح بل علاقتها مازالت مع المسيح وليست معه"(36). 
+ وقال القديس باسيليوس 
"ان المسيحيون لا يطيقون أن يسمعوا بزواج العذراء بعد ولادة السيد المسيح لأنه على خلاف ما تسلموه من آبائهم"(37). *


----------



## مسلم 1483 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووور على المجهود الرائع. معلومات مفيدة لم يكن لي دراية عنها من قبل. حقا مشكور. الرب يباركك.

*


----------



## مسلم 1483 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*اعتذر اختي الغاليه، لم ألحظ ان الجنس أنثى. أعتذر مجددا.*


----------



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بوذي. قال:


> *مشكووووووووووووور على المجهود الرائع. معلومات مفيدة لم يكن لي دراية عنها من قبل. حقا مشكور. الرب يباركك.
> 
> *


الشكر ليك اخي 
علي المرور الجميل 
بركه العزراء تنير عينيك


----------

